# Best dry food for dull, thinning coat?



## Alexasha (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi all! I haven’t posted in years but I wanted to ask for your expertise about food. Ziggy is 6 years old, spayed, no health issues (I tested her for thyroid due to hair thinning but normal) and I currently feed her Holistic Health but in past year I’ve noticed her hair has gotten coarse especially on her back, tail, and behind rear legs. It looks like it has lost its curl and now is thinning behind her legs, on her tail, and where her harness hits above her shoulders (she’s a puller). She’s a picky eater and is not wild about her current food, only eats when hungry and even then she takes each kibble one by one tossing it around the house before eating it! 
I’m wondering if she’d do better with a tiny kibble (this is small but she must chew each one carefully).
Suggestions about brands that are good quality and could help her coat?
I’m not sure why this has happened, I don’t see her scratching or licking her paws, so wonder if it’s diet.
Oh and I tried omega 3 capsules for a year and they did absolutely nothing so I’d rather save the money.
Look forward to your thoughts.
Thank you!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Me personally, I would try Proplan Sensitive Skin and Stomach. It’s a salmon formula. 
Some people call Purina “junk” but I feed it and my Jack does extremely well on the Proplan Toy Breed formula (nutrient profiles of all their foods are very similar). 

Another alternative I have liked in the past was Fromm’s Salmon ala Veg. But digestion was not as great as on Proplan. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Alexasha (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you for your reply! I will look into these.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Not a food, but you might want to try Warren London Hydrating Butter

https://www.amazon.com/Warren-Londo...2&keywords=warren+london+hydrating+dog+butter

I have found it really helps with a dull coat. Not sure it will help with the thinning, but worth a try.


----------



## Alexasha (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you! I will check it out. Does it smell a lot?


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Light scent and a little goes a long way.


----------

